# Sublimation ink not transferring whole image



## jellybean2019

Hey all I am new here.

I just got setup to print baby grows etc, so I am using the Ricoh 3110DN with the correct ink that it came with. I am using 100% cotton baby body suits with the Sublim transfer paper that is for cotton. The problem is finding the correct temperature and heat I have tried all sorts ranging from 330f to 375f times from 30 seconds to 50 seconds 375f for 50 seconds made the paper yellow and ruined the transfer completely. Every temp seems to leave some of the image behind on the transfer paper and I have noticed the image cracks when you stretch it?

Any advice would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## jellybean2019

I have tried without the teflon pillow and increasing the pressure and it is a bit better but some of the thin lines of the design are not fully pressing on


----------



## skdave

Try white polyester.


----------



## jellybean2019

All my transfer paper is for cotton and people prefer cotton for babies and its much cheaper. Thanks though


----------



## skdave

Dye-sub ink does not crack even on cotton. Start over and read more about Dye-sublimation.


----------



## jellybean2019

I agree it is very odd, it is the ink that comes with the Rioch printer I checked the ink packaging it is Sub dye. I am wondering if the pressure is off due to the teflon pillow. I guess that does not solve the cracking issue when pulled. Do you pull off the transfer paper as soon as you lift the press or wait for it to cool?


----------



## skdave

If you are using dye sub ink it does not matter hot or cold peel both work. 

Ask someone to send you a real dye sub transfer, so you will know how it works.


----------



## jellybean2019

What is the ideal temperature and time for cotton with Subli Light transfer paper


----------



## webtrekker

jellybean2019 said:


> What is the ideal temperature and time for cotton with Subli Light transfer paper


https://www.forevertransferpaper.com/instructions/Sublimation/SubliLightNoCut.pdf


----------



## into the T

webtrekker said:


> https://www.forevertransferpaper.com/instructions/Sublimation/SubliLightNoCut.pdf



lots of good advice there

- full deep-color vector graphics (no gradients, no photos, no light colors, 100% ink on cmyk and 200% ink on mixed colors)
- only for white or light colored garments
- additional 30 sec extra press and a stretch to soften the hand
- immediate press after printing (do not print more than one at a time)
- test, test and test again (multiple wash cycles before selling to anyone, at least 12-15)


----------



## jellybean2019

What do you mean by 100% ink on CMYK and 200% ink on mixed colors?


----------



## jimos87

I am having the same issues with subli light, I am using an Epson eco tank printer, I have tried so many temps and pressures but I still can't get it to work properly. I am not even sure what it is supposed to look like, if i use the recommended settings it transfers very lightly, if I use the same settings and press harder bits of the paper transfer but not all of it..


----------



## DrivingZiggy

jimos87 said:


> I am having the same issues with subli light, I am using an Epson eco tank printer, I have tried so many temps and pressures but I still can't get it to work properly. I am not even sure what it is supposed to look like, if i use the recommended settings it transfers very lightly, if I use the same settings and press harder bits of the paper transfer but not all of it..


But are you using actual dye sub inks? Have you verified temperature with heat strips?


----------



## Brent_Mitchell

I had trouble until I dialed in my temps and pressure. An infrared thermometer is must!


----------

